# Coyote attack (video)



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Got this from another forum. 

If you listen carefully you can hear his growl just before the attack. Also if you look down the road you can see another one cross...Awesome footage. 

http://www.redban.com/video/coyotee.wmv


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Thats one ugly coyote.

:lol:


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I have seen this! Amazing footage!


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I have gotten so many people at work. It never fails:evilsmile


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

:yikes: Ha ha, that scared the sh*t out of me. :lol: Wasnt expecting that.


----------



## northwesternLP_FISHERman (Aug 19, 2005)

that is one mean coyote man, made me jump outta my chair


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I knew it was a joke and still jumped out of my chair


----------



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

thanks a lot, i was just about to go to bed too :yikes:


----------



## K9HUNTER (Jul 16, 2005)

hey One Eye you want to have no eye. I dont find anything funny about that. Just kidding... thats one crazy dog. you have to look real close to see the one in the back with the foam comming from its mouth....


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

I had a little added affect to it.... I didn't know one of my 5 year old sons were standing behind me when I was playing it, till he let out a blood curdling scream .....:yikes: I'm not sure which one i jump more from.....LOL


----------



## Brownsdown (Jan 7, 2005)

:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :lol: :lol: Got to go shake the milk duds out of my pant leg LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I think Neal and One Eye are one and the same :16suspect :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

LMAO now I have to stalk a coworker and get them to watch this!!!


----------



## bugboy00726 (Oct 10, 2005)

that was great, just scared the crap out of one of my brothers showing them it


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I just showed this to my Wife and Daughter this morning :yikes: !!! OMG!!! I can't stop laughing :lol: !! When I do stop, I'm gonna need to clean some flooring :evilsmile . FRANK.

Bonz 54

It's like Christmas, with Guns...


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

sean said:


> :yikes: Ha ha, that scared the sh*t out of me. :lol: Wasnt expecting that.


  :lol:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Happy Halloween!! Even my dog jumped!


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

yes it worked over here the girls jumped well, good one:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brushwolf (Oct 26, 2005)

That scared the crap outta me:lol:


----------

